# RI vs LC STENT PLACEMENT QUESTION



## pscanish (Aug 9, 2011)

Our office has always coded PCI of RI as LC stent placement, billing for only one stent placement per coding quidelines.  A question has been brought up by one of our docs as to whether we can bill separately if a stent was placed in the RI and the LC at same operative session.  I thought not, but would like further info on it from other coders.  Thanks pscanish


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 10, 2011)

pscanish said:


> Our office has always coded PCI of RI as LC stent placement, billing for only one stent placement per coding quidelines.  A question has been brought up by one of our docs as to whether we can bill separately if a stent was placed in the RI and the LC at same operative session.  I thought not, but would like further info on it from other coders.  Thanks pscanish




What is RI?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 10, 2011)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> What is RI?



Ramus Intermedius artery.  I code it using the artery that was not used.  Example, Stent in LD, I will use LC for the ramus artery.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 10, 2011)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Ramus Intermedius artery.  I code it using the artery that was not used.  Example, Stent in LD, I will use LC for the ramus artery.
> HTH,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



haha thanks Jim. Yes!  It was early and I couldnt think of what RI was. I agree with you on how which modifier to use.


----------



## amym (Aug 10, 2011)

Jim,

You seem to be a great source for the Interventional Cardiology.  What resources did you use to get yourself so well educated about all this stuff.  I would like a better understanding and you are welcome to e-mail me at amymujkic@yahoo.com.  Thanks.


----------



## pscanish (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for your input.  Will pass this on to docs.


----------

